# Dual Monitors Dangerous?



## Amayerz (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello!

I'm interested in using dual monitor resolution (extended display) because it would be useful. Therefore, I want to know if it is safe or dangerous for my PC. I heard it may burn your VGA/HDD, is it really possible? 

Thank you!

Specs: 
VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS
Full info: HP Pavilion Media Center m8530f Desktop PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Monitors:
PC monitor: Sync Master 226BW (connected with VGA cable)
TV: DX-24L230A12 - 24" full hd (connected with HDMI)


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

used that on my old sempron 3000+ radeon 9600 on a crappy PSU - never had problems. Also One was running on VGA the other was on DVI .. one was 1280x1024 the other was full hd  so .. you should be ok


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Running two monitors will cause no damage to your PC.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

With two monitors, you have twice the chance of being pulled into the occult world of internets by rogue mages who get downloaded into your PC. One monitor, one portal. Two monitors, two portals.
-
-
-

All things aside, as long as your VGA supports multiple video outputs, you should be good. Unless you are very boarderline in your power supply being utter garbage, you will not run into any problems.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

The odds of anything bad happening as a result of this are so remote they are effectively zero. Whomever told you this might be someone to avoid asking for computer related advice in the future.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The only source of concern is the added stress it will apply to your video card, in which case it is at best the straw that broke the camel's back. Well, if your camel's got that much crap on his back, it's just a matter of time before his back's gonna break anyway :tongue:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Why are we talking about broke backs


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

tyza said:


> Why are we talking about broke backs


it's brokeback mountain up in here, didn't ya know?


----------

